# "top" shows huge active memory



## username123 (Jul 17, 2014)

`top` shows huge active memory after disk activity (updating ports), while the machine is used for port building only and doesn't have anything but sshd, hald and such small d_ae_mons.

*H*ere is the `top` output:


```
last pid: 37174;  load averages:  0.44,  0.47,  0.40                                                                                                                                      up 0+06:19:57  17:38:26
37 processes:  1 running, 36 sleeping
CPU:  0.1% user,  0.0% nice,  0.1% system,  1.7% interrupt, 98.1% idle
Mem: 2286M Active, 3765M Inact, 1177M Wired, 226M Cache, 827M Buf, 459M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 6904K Used, 4089M Free

  PID USERNAME      THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
  946 root            1  20    0 29476K  2420K select  2   1:01   0.00% hald-addon-mouse-sy
  959 root            1  20    0 20916K  1508K select  2   0:36   0.00% hald-addon-storage
65278 root            1  20    0 18664K  1596K select  3   0:33   0.00% top
22180 root            1  20    0 27048K  2480K select  2   0:20   0.00% screen
  742 root            6  20    0 32232K  1524K uwait   1   0:11   0.00% VBoxService
  940 haldaemon       2  32    0 57576K  5104K select  3   0:09   0.00% hald
21552 radix           1  20    0 74520K  3100K select  3   0:08   0.00% sshd
22753 root            1  22    0 54220K  5652K select  1   0:04   0.00% mc
22807 root            1  20    0 17564K  1668K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% csh
  929 root            1  21    0 45332K  1256K wait    2   0:00   0.00% login
  875 root            1  20    0 14176K  1208K nanslp  1   0:00   0.00% cron
22173 root            1  20    0 22952K  1580K pause   1   0:00   0.00% screen
  358 _dhcp           1  20    0 12076K  1276K select  2   0:00   0.00% dhclient
  320 root            1  52    0 12076K  1208K select  3   0:00   0.00% dhclient
  634 root            1   1    0 12076K  1128K select  1   0:00   0.00% syslogd
20966 root            1  20    0 74520K  3148K select  0   0:00   0.00% sshd
  454 root            1  20    0 10372K   188K select  3   0:00   0.00% devd
29506 root            1  20    0 17564K  2256K pause   3   0:00   0.00% csh
  801 root           16  52    0 79988K  4828K select  2   0:00   0.00% console-kit-daemon
  941 root            2  52    0 39624K  3412K select  3   0:00   0.00% hald-runner
  803 root            3  49    0 62872K  3668K kqread  0   0:00   0.00% polkitd
37168 root            1  27    0 17564K  3428K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% csh
22196 root            1  22    0 17564K  1576K pause   3   0:00   0.00% csh
  780 messagebus      1  20    0 14336K  1404K select  2   0:00   0.00% dbus-daemon
22001 root            1  20    0 17564K  1576K pause   1   0:00   0.00% csh
21556 radix           1  22    0 17564K  1588K pause   1   0:00   0.00% csh
65275 root            1  22    0 17564K  1564K pause   1   0:00   0.00% csh
  930 root            1  20    0 45332K  1908K wait    3   0:00   0.00% login
21787 radix           1  20    0 45332K  1232K wait    0   0:00   0.00% su
37173 root            1  20    0 18664K  2068K CPU2    2   0:00   0.00% top
  848 root            1  20    0 49260K  2360K select  3   0:00   0.00% sshd
  932 root            1  52    0 12080K   972K ttyin   2   0:00   0.00% getty
  935 root            1  52    0 12080K   972K ttyin   2   0:00   0.00% getty
  934 root            1  52    0 12080K   972K ttyin   3   0:00   0.00% getty
  928 root            1  52    0 12080K   972K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
  933 root            1  52    0 12080K   972K ttyin   3   0:00   0.00% getty
  931 root            1  52    0 12080K   972K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% getty
```

`#ps -auxww`

```
USER         PID  %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TT  STAT STARTED      TIME COMMAND
root          11 400,0  0,0     0   64 ??  RL   11:18   985:11,75 [idle]
root          12   0,1  0,0     0  272 ??  WL   11:18    59:34,87 [intr]
root          18   0,1  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:59,83 [syncer]
root           0   0,0  0,0     0  240 ??  DLs  11:18    13:15,65 [kernel]
root           1   0,0  0,0  6276  144 ??  ILs  11:18     0:00,20 /sbin/init --
root           2   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,00 [crypto]
root           3   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,00 [crypto returns]
root           4   0,0  0,0     0   32 ??  DL   11:18     0:03,38 [zfskern]
root           5   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,00 [sctp_iterator]
root           6   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,00 [xpt_thrd]
root           7   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:12,60 [pagedaemon]
root           8   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:03,59 [vmdaemon]
root           9   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,36 [idlepoll]
root          10   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,00 [audit]
root          13   0,0  0,0     0   48 ??  DL   11:18    24:53,14 [geom]
root          14   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:18,85 [yarrow]
root          15   0,0  0,0     0   64 ??  DL   11:18     0:05,31 [usb]
root          16   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:00,00 [pagezero]
root          17   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:04,28 [bufdaemon]
root          19   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:02,74 [vnlru]
root          20   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:05,38 [softdepflush]
root          21   0,0  0,0     0   16 ??  DL   11:18     0:19,90 [racctd]
root         320   0,0  0,0 12076 1208 ??  Ss   11:18     0:00,15 dhclient: lan0 [priv] (dhclient)
_dhcp        358   0,0  0,0 12076 1276 ??  Ss   11:18     0:00,17 dhclient: lan0 (dhclient)
root         454   0,0  0,0 10372  188 ??  Is   11:18     0:00,07 /sbin/devd
root         634   0,0  0,0 12076 1128 ??  Ss   11:18     0:00,11 /usr/sbin/syslogd -ss -b 127.0.0.1
root         742   0,0  0,0 32232 1524 ??  Ss   11:18     0:11,07 /usr/local/sbin/VBoxService
messagebus   780   0,0  0,0 14336 1404 ??  Is   11:18     0:00,03 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --system
root         801   0,0  0,1 79988 4828 ??  I    11:18     0:00,06 /usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon
root         803   0,0  0,0 62872 3668 ??  I    11:18     0:00,03 /usr/local/libexec/polkitd --no-debug
root         848   0,0  0,0 49260 2360 ??  Is   11:18     0:00,00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root         875   0,0  0,0 14176 1208 ??  Is   11:18     0:00,20 /usr/sbin/cron -s
haldaemon    940   0,0  0,1 57576 5104 ??  Is   11:18     0:08,54 /usr/local/sbin/hald
root         941   0,0  0,0 39624 3412 ??  I    11:18     0:00,06 hald-runner
root         946   0,0  0,0 29476 2420 ??  S    11:18     1:01,49 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/psm0 (hald-addon-mouse-sy)
root         959   0,0  0,0 20916 1508 ??  S    11:18     0:35,92 hald-addon-storage: /dev/cd0 (hald-addon-storage)
root       20966   0,0  0,0 74520 3148 ??  Is   11:24     0:00,11 sshd: radix [priv] (sshd)
radix      21552   0,0  0,0 74520 3100 ??  S    11:24     0:08,02 sshd: radix@pts/1 (sshd)
root       22180   0,0  0,0 27048 2480 ??  Ss   11:25     0:19,74 screen
root         928   0,0  0,0 12080  972 v0  Is+  11:18     0:00,00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
root         929   0,0  0,0 45332 1256 v1  Is   11:18     0:00,22 login [pam] (login)
root       65275   0,0  0,0 17564 1564 v1  I    12:14     0:00,02 -csh (csh)
root       65278   0,0  0,0 18664 1596 v1  S+   12:14     0:32,82 top
root         930   0,0  0,0 45332 1908 v2  Is   11:18     0:00,02 login [pam] (login)
root       37168   0,0  0,0 17564 3428 v2  I+   17:38     0:00,03 -csh (csh)
root         931   0,0  0,0 12080  972 v3  Is+  11:18     0:00,00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
root         932   0,0  0,0 12080  972 v4  Is+  11:18     0:00,00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
root         933   0,0  0,0 12080  972 v5  Is+  11:18     0:00,00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
root         934   0,0  0,0 12080  972 v6  Is+  11:18     0:00,00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
root         935   0,0  0,0 12080  972 v7  Is+  11:18     0:00,00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
radix      21556   0,0  0,0 17564 1588  1  Is   11:24     0:00,02 -csh (csh)
root       21787   0,0  0,0 45332 1232  1  I    11:25     0:00,01 su
root       22001   0,0  0,0 17564 1576  1  I    11:25     0:00,02 _su (csh)
root       22173   0,0  0,0 22952 1580  1  S+   11:25     0:00,18 screen
root       22196   0,0  0,0 17564 1576  2  Is   11:25     0:00,03 /bin/csh
root       22753   0,0  0,1 54220 5652  2  I+   11:25     0:03,58 mc
root       22807   0,0  0,0 17564 1668  3  Is+  11:25     0:00,44 tcsh (csh)
root       29506   0,0  0,0 17564 2256  4  Ss   11:25     0:00,07 /bin/csh
root       37194   0,0  0,0 16288 1728  4  R+   17:39     0:00,00 ps -auxww
```
*M*emory used by processes is much less then 2GB in `top` output.

`vmstat`

```
procs      memory      page                    disks     faults         cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 cd0   in   sy   cs us sy id
 0 0 0   1002M   685M 10906  60  27   0 11678 164   0   0   67 18193 5111 18 18 65
```

`#vmstat -z`

```
ITEM                   SIZE  LIMIT     USED     FREE      REQ FAIL SLEEP

UMA Kegs:               208,      0,     113,       6,     113,   0,   0
UMA Zones:              896,      0,     113,       3,     113,   0,   0
UMA Slabs:              568,      0,   29139,     947,   54558,   0,   0
UMA RCntSlabs:          568,      0,     842,      54,    1764,   0,   0
UMA Hash:               256,      0,       3,      12,       5,   0,   0
16 Bucket:              152,      0,      60,      90,     149,   0,   0
32 Bucket:              280,      0,     108,      60,     227,   0,   0
64 Bucket:              536,      0,      68,      30,     208,  61,   0
128 Bucket:            1048,      0,     276,     108,   27211,74824,   0
VM OBJECT:              232,      0,  209907,   14093,10401476,   0,   0
MAP:                    240,      0,       8,      24,       8,   0,   0
KMAP ENTRY:             128, 541720,      75,    2738, 1530140,   0,   0
MAP ENTRY:              128,      0,    1468,    8131,24517641,   0,   0
fakepg:                 120,      0,       0,      62,      17,   0,   0
mt_zone:               4112,      0,     354,      50,     354,   0,   0
16:                      16,      0,    1537,    1151, 1058270,   0,   0
32:                      32,      0,    2311,    3951,  969218,   0,   0
64:                      64,      0,    2740,    7508,12427635,   0,   0
128:                    128,      0,    4747,   17554, 2775654,   0,   0
256:                    256,      0,     759,    9696,12935563,   0,   0
512:                    512,      0,    1514,    3078, 1565082,   0,   0
1024:                  1024,      0,      70,     146,  596567,   0,   0
2048:                  2048,      0,      33,     219,  114498,   0,   0
4096:                  4096,      0,     428,     230, 1108077,   0,   0
Files:                   80,      0,     197,     523,38908455,   0,   0
rl_entry:                40,      0,     355,     233,     361,   0,   0
TURNSTILE:              136,      0,     454,     106,     460,   0,   0
umtx pi:                 96,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
racct:                  176,      0,      68,     205,  536766,   0,   0
rctl_rule_link:          32,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
rctl_rule:               80,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
MAC labels:              40,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
PROC:                  1192,      0,      58,     161,  536514,   0,   0
THREAD:                1160,      0,     282,     171,   53226,   0,   0
SLEEPQUEUE:              80,      0,     454,      68,     460,   0,   0
VMSPACE:                400,      0,      38,     151,  536260,   0,   0
cpuset:                  72,      0,      61,     239,     298,   0,   0
audit_record:           960,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
mbuf_packet:            256, 3241035,     256,     640, 3495150,   0,   0
mbuf:                   256, 3241035,       2,    1547,21438909,   0,   0
mbuf_cluster:          2048, 506412,     896,     788, 3623168,   0,   0
mbuf_jumbo_page:       4096, 253205,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
mbuf_jumbo_9k:         9216,  75023,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
mbuf_jumbo_16k:       16384,  42200,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
mbuf_ext_refcnt:          4,      0,       0,     672,     200,   0,   0
g_bio:                  248,      0,       0,    1470, 5909426,   0,   0
ttyinq:                 160,      0,     360,     408,    5865,   0,   0
ttyoutq:                256,      0,     188,     307,    3035,   0,   0
ata_request:            328,      0,       0,     564, 1507797,   0,   0
ata_composite:          336,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
cryptop:                 88,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
cryptodesc:              72,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
vtnet_tx_hdr:            24,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
FPU_save_area:          512,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
taskq_zone:              48,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
VNODE:                  504,      0,  214214,    6618, 1112999,   0,   0
VNODEPOLL:              112,      0,      46,     119,      47,   0,   0
NAMEI:                 1024,      0,       0,     104,92129051,   0,   0
S VFS Cache:            108,      0,  212754,   14451, 3443012,   0,   0
STS VFS Cache:          148,      0,    2432,     318,   17537,   0,   0
L VFS Cache:            328,      0,    4682,    2242,   55736,   0,   0
LTS VFS Cache:          368,      0,      41,     149,     781,   0,   0
DIRHASH:               1024,      0,     193,     451,   30013,   0,   0
NCLNODE:                568,      0,     717,    1390,   13094,   0,   0
range_seg_cache:         64,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
zio_cache:              920,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
zio_link_cache:          48,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
lz4_ctx:              16384,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sa_cache:                80,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
dnode_t:                744,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
dmu_buf_impl_t:         224,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
arc_buf_hdr_t:          216,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
arc_buf_t:               72,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
zil_lwb_cache:          192,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
zfs_znode_cache:        368,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
pipe:                   728,      0,      30,     125,  323547,   0,   0
Mountpoints:            824,      0,       7,      13,       7,   0,   0
AIO:                    208,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
AIOP:                    32,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
AIOCB:                  480,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
AIOL:                   128,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
AIOLIO:                 272,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
ksiginfo:               112,      0,     209,     418,    2659,   0,   0
itimer:                 344,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
KNOTE:                  128,      0,      48,      97,     580,   0,   0
socket:                 680, 261396,      45,      75,    1424,   0,   0
unpcb:                  240, 261392,      37,      91,     877,   0,   0
ipq:                     56,  15876,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
udp_inpcb:              392, 261400,       0,      50,     334,   0,   0
udpcb:                   16, 261408,       0,     672,     334,   0,   0
tcp_inpcb:              392, 261400,       6,      44,     112,   0,   0
tcpcb:                  976, 261392,       6,      30,     112,   0,   0
tcptw:                   72,  27800,       0,     250,      10,   0,   0
syncache:               152,  15375,       0,      50,       2,   0,   0
hostcache:              136,  15372,       0,     140,       8,   0,   0
tcpreass:                40,  31668,       0,     420,     185,   0,   0
sackhole:                32,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_ep:               1384, 261392,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_asoc:             2296,  40000,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_laddr:              48,  80064,       0,     360,       9,   0,   0
sctp_raddr:             704,  80000,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_chunk:             136, 400008,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_readq:             104, 400032,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_stream_msg_out:    104, 400032,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_asconf:             40, 400008,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
sctp_asconf_ack:         48, 400032,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
ripcb:                  392, 261400,       1,      19,       1,   0,   0
rtentry:                200,      0,      13,      82,      26,   0,   0
IPFW dynamic rule:      120,   4123,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
divcb:                  392, 261400,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
selfd:                   56,      0,     449,     622, 1530508,   0,   0
SWAPMETA:               288, 1012830,     187,      60,     296,   0,   0
FFS inode:              168,      0,  213455,   10615, 1097090,   0,   0
FFS1 dinode:            128,      0,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0
FFS2 dinode:            256,      0,  213455,    9235, 1097081,   0,   0
```

*I* have tr_i_ed to ca_lc_ulate this records (number_of_records*record_size), but they are nothing close to 2GB

*A*nd finally
`#vmstat -m`

```
Type InUse MemUse HighUse Requests  Size(s)
   DEVFS_RULE    71    33K       -       71  64,512
       KTRACE   100    13K       -      100  128
        DEVFS    14     1K       -       15  16,128
       linker   269   725K       -      327  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
        lockf    14     2K       -   984911  64,128
   loginclass     3     1K       -      128  64
       DEVFSP     2     1K       -       10  64
       ip6ndp     5     1K       -        5  64,128
         temp    33   264K       -  1773675  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
       devbuf   445  2165K       -      505  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
       module   465    59K       -      465  128
     mtx_pool     2    16K       -        2
          osd     3     1K       -        7  16,32,64,128
     pmchooks     1     1K       -        1  128
NFSCL diroffdiroff     0     0K       -        5  512
      subproc   279   346K       -   536751  512,4096
         proc     2    32K       -        2
      session    24     3K       -      236  128
         pgrp    32     4K       -      282  128
         cred    76    12K       - 20241000  64,256
      uidinfo     6     5K       -      123  128,4096
       plimit    14     4K       -    32928  256
    sysctltmp     0     0K       -   166069  16,32,64,128,4096
    sysctloid  3018   150K       -     3065  16,32,64,128
       sysctl     0     0K       -   335028  16,32,64
      tidhash     1    32K       -        1
      callout     3  1536K       -        3
         umtx   906   114K       -      918  128
     p1003.1b     1     1K       -        1  16
         SWAP     2   549K       -        2  64
       bus-sc    41    51K       -     1416  16,32,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
          bus   912    76K       -     4023  16,32,64,128,256,1024
      devstat     6    13K       -        6  32,4096
 eventhandler   110     9K       -      110  64,128
       NFS fh   717    23K       -    35271  32
         kobj   303  1212K       -      479  4096
      Per-cpu     1     1K       -        1  32
         rman    90    11K       -      479  32,128
         sbuf     1     1K       -     4987  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
        stack     0     0K       -        7  256
    taskqueue    21     2K       -       21  16,32,128
       Unitno    25     2K       -   760649  32,64
          iov     0     0K       -    78284  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
       select   326    41K       -      331  128
     ioctlops     1     1K       -   518365  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048,4096
          msg     4    30K       -        4  2048,4096
          sem     4   106K       -        4  2048,4096
          shm     1    20K       -        1
          tty    21    21K       -      118  1024,2048
          pts     4     1K       -       93  256
         accf     2     1K       -        2  64
     mbuf_tag     0     0K       -      143  32
        shmfd     1     8K       -        1
    newnfsmnt     3     3K       -        3  1024
          pcb    17   157K       -      364  16,32,128,1024,2048,4096
       soname    19     2K       -     4344  16,32,64,128
          acl     0     0K       -   567768  4096
       biobuf     0     0K       -        2  1024
     vfscache     1  2048K       -        1
   cl_savebuf     0     0K       -    15180  64
     vfs_hash     1  1024K       -        1
       vnodes     3     1K       -        9  64,256
    pfs_nodes    77    20K       -       77  256
        mount   148     7K       -      280  16,32,64,128,256
  pfs_vncache     0     0K       -     2624  64
  vnodemarker     0     0K       -     7333  512
          BPF     9    10K       -       12  128,512,4096
  ether_multi    17     1K       -       60  16,32,64
       ifaddr    53    14K       -       60  32,64,128,256,512,4096
        ifnet     5     9K       -        5  128,2048
        clone     6    24K       -        6  4096
       arpcom     2     1K       -        2  16
      lltable    13     6K       -       31  256,512
     acpiintr     1     1K       -        1  64
     routetbl    33     6K       -     9504  32,64,128,256,512
         igmp     4     1K       -        4  256
         GEOM    88    15K       -     1055  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048
     in_multi     2     1K       -        9  256
    sctp_iter     0     0K       -        9  256
     sctp_ifn     2     1K       -        5  128
     sctp_ifa     4     1K       -        7  128
     sctp_vrf     1     1K       -        1  64
    sctp_a_it     0     0K       -        9  16
    hostcache     1    28K       -        1
     syncache     1    96K       -        1
    in6_multi    15     2K       -       15  32,256
       acpica  2083   234K       -    40375  16,32,64,128,256,1024,4096
          mld     4     1K       -        4  128
     dummynet     3     3K       -        3  512,1024
  IpFw/IpAcct     6    35K       -        6  16,64,128,1024
nfsclient_nlminfo     0     0K       -        3  32
nfsclient_lock     0     0K       -     1762  512
       crypto     1     1K       -        1  512
          rpc    17    13K       -   250508  32,64,128,512,1024,4096
audit_evclass   180     6K       -      219  32
     savedino     0     0K       -   332375  256
     freework     1     1K       -   555494  64,128
    newdirblk     0     0K       -    44858  64
       dirrem     0     0K       -   450432  128
        mkdir     0     0K       -    88816  128
       diradd     0     0K       -   451643  128
     freefile     0     0K       -   425493  64
     freeblks     0     0K       -   456789  256
     freefrag     0     0K       -    78717  128
     indirdep     0     0K       -     4137  128
       newblk     1  2048K       -  1315254  256
    bmsafemap     1     8K       -   429238  256
     inodedep     1  1024K       -   764510  512
      pagedep     1   256K       -    76792  256
  ufs_dirhash   971   474K       -    12178  16,32,64,128,256,512,1024,2048
    ufs_quota     1  1024K       -        1
    ufs_mount     3    13K       -        3  512,4096
    vm_pgdata     2  1025K       -        2  128
      UMAHash     2   272K       -       16  512,1024,2048,4096
     acpitask     1    16K       -        1
   CAM periph     6     2K       -       20  16,32,64,128,256
      acpisem    16     2K       -       16  128
       USBdev     8     3K       -       15  64,128,512
          USB     7     5K       -        7  16,32,128,4096
CAM dev queue     3     1K       -        3  32
     CAM path     7     1K       -       29  32
    raid_data     0     0K       -       84  32,128,256
     atkbddev     2     1K       -        2  64
      ata_pci     1     1K       -        1  64
      CAM CCB     2     4K       -    34327  2048
      scsi_cd     0     0K       -        7  16
md_nvidia_data     0     0K       -       13  512
      CAM DEV     5    10K       -       10  2048
  md_sii_data     0     0K       -       13  512
      CAM XPT    22     2K       -       89  32,64,128,256,1024
       cpuctl     1     1K       -        1  32
    CAM queue    11     3K       -       38  16,32,512
      acpidev    27     2K       -       27  64
      CAM SIM     3     1K       -        3  256
     pci_link     8     1K       -        8  16,128
       kbdmux     6    18K       -        6  16,512,1024,2048
          LED     2     1K       -        2  16,128
       isadev     9     2K       -        9  128
      entropy  1024    64K       -     1024  64
         cdev     8     2K       -        8  256
       apmdev     1     1K       -        1  128
   madt_table     0     0K       -        1  4096
       DEVFS1   100    50K       -      192  512
        sigio     2     1K       -        3  64
     filedesc    63    34K       -   536789  16,32,512,1024,2048,4096
      kdtrace   342    75K       -   589758  64,256
         kenv    77    11K       -       87  16,32,64,128
      io_apic     1     2K       -        1  2048
       kqueue     9    10K       -      391  256,2048
       DEVFS3   125    32K       -      221  256
    proc-args    37     2K       -   470707  16,32,64,128,256
          MCA     4     1K       -        4  128
     nexusdev     5     1K       -        5  16
        hhook     2     1K       -        2  256
      ithread    71    12K       -       71  32,128,256
 prison_racct     1     1K       -        1  512
      solaris    17 17410K       -       21  16,64,128,1024
        mixer     3    12K       -        3  4096
   kstat_data     6     1K       -        6  64
       feeder    22     3K       -       28  32,128
         hdaa     5    19K       -        5  1024,2048,4096
         hdac     1     1K       -        1  1024
        hdacc     1     1K       -        1  32
        linux    15     1K       -       15  64
     iprtcont     1    64K       -        1
     iprtheap    13     2K       -    49191  32,64,128,256,512
drm_ctxbitmap     1     4K       -        1  4096
    drm_files     0     0K       -        1  64
     drm_maps     0     0K       -        2  128
   drm_driver     2     1K       -       14  16,32,512
    drm_sarea     1     1K       -        1  16
```

*A*ll these k_i_lobytes are nothing, still dont don't get where this "lost" 2GB active memory is  Please, help to find them.

`#uname -a`

```
FreeBSD f9.home 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #0 r268785M: Thu Jul 17 10:05:34 MSK 2014     radix@f9.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSD93  amd64
```


----------

